# Neighbors complaint



## JRCUEVAS (Aug 5, 2022)

How far do you have to be from a house? I have a field I'm dove hunting and my neighbor is a rude person and complains about shoot and pellets landing on him. It's 80 acres and out of the city limits. I'm scared he will call DNR and they'll cut my hunt short


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 5, 2022)

Are pellets landing on him?


----------



## JRCUEVAS (Aug 6, 2022)

On his house.
Like if one of my friends are hunting across the field(100+yards away) and shoots at a dove in the sky that's way higher than 45degrees the pellets land anywhere and he says some do land on his drive way and house. @GeorgiaGlockMan


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 6, 2022)

When I lived out rural  I had this rude neighbor. He hosted a dove hunt once a year in a pasture right next door. Shooting spots were put close to the fence so I was guaranteed to listen to plenty of gun fire in my home until they finished. I could hear pellets raining down on the metal chimney cap all day. Often I’d find lost doves on my property when I went to mow afterwards.

Signed

Guy on the other side of the fence.

PS: Though I never complained once I was never invited to the shoot.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 6, 2022)

If I were your neighbor you would have no problem with spent shot dropping on my house.  If your neighbor wishes to raise a fuss he will probably be able to stop your shoot.  I don't think there is any minimum distance but, in theory, your shot do not belong on his house and you have no right to force him to endure it, minor though it may be.  It is a civil matter but if reported to the County as a nuisance, eventually something will probably be done.

Listen to the @Ruger3.  Invite the fellow to the shoot; and if he don't shoot, invite him to the BBQ; and if he don't eat BBQ, offer to compensate him for the minor inconvenience in some other way.  Any of those would be less costly for you than moving the field.


----------



## specialk (Aug 6, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> If I were your neighbor you would have no problem with spent shot dropping on my house.  If your neighbor wishes to raise a fuss he will probably be able to stop your shoot.  I don't think there is any minimum distance but, in theory, your shot do not belong on his house and you have no right to force him to endure it, minor though it may be.  It is a civil matter but if reported to the County as a nuisance, eventually something will probably be done.
> 
> Listen to the @Ruger3.  Invite the fellow to the shoot; and if he don't shoot, invite him to the BBQ; and if he don't eat BBQ, offer to compensate him for the minor inconvenience in some other way.  Any of those would be less costly for you than moving the field.




good advice, or back yourself up to his property line and shoot the other way...


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 6, 2022)

I like that one too as a last resort.


----------



## GLS (Aug 6, 2022)

He's a next door neighbor and never been invited to your shoot?


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 6, 2022)

GLS said:


> He's a next door neighbor and never been invited to your shoot?


My first thought. You attract more bees with honey or something along those lines.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 7, 2022)

If he has a metal roof, I get.  Way too many easy remedies to fix this problem.


----------



## DAVE (Aug 8, 2022)

Instead of worrying about the DNR, why not don't shoot toward his house? In my weak mind I see the person landing pellets in my direction as not just rude but careless.


----------



## Turkeytider (Aug 8, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> If I were your neighbor you would have no problem with spent shot dropping on my house.  If your neighbor wishes to raise a fuss he will probably be able to stop your shoot.  I don't think there is any minimum distance but, in theory, your shot do not belong on his house and you have no right to force him to endure it, minor though it may be.  It is a civil matter but if reported to the County as a nuisance, eventually something will probably be done.
> 
> Listen to the @Ruger3.  Invite the fellow to the shoot; and if he don't shoot, invite him to the BBQ; and if he don't eat BBQ, offer to compensate him for the minor inconvenience in some other way.  Any of those would be less costly for you than moving the field.


Great advice. I`m betting you can solve this problem.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2022)

Call DNR and ask


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2022)

Dove loads hit my house ever dove season. A lot of those shot are mine too. Never has it hurt a thing around here. I don`t pay it no mind.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 8, 2022)

Be respectful of your neighbor.  Shoot in another direction.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 8, 2022)

I have this exact same problem. My neighbor is awful transplant from commiefornia. I can't count the bad interactions I've had with him. Where we stand right now his fence is 4 feet on my property and I just invited him and his kids to my dove hunt this year just so he wouldn't complain about pellets. Because I know he will. He declined. I feel I still have the upper hand


----------



## Sargent (Aug 8, 2022)

Line up shooters away from his house (as much as possible)
Tell him about it.  Offer to do something for him (gift card for dinner at his favorite restaurant) for his inconvenience.  
Go ahead and call DNR and have them come out to look at your layout.   Get (and take) their advice.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 8, 2022)

Line all shooters up with their backs to the neighbor or perpendicular to the property line and put up a PVC pole with flagging as a "no shoot" zone, and only birds ahead of shooters allowed to be shot.  Remove shooters that do not follow the rules.


----------



## Jake300win (Aug 16, 2022)

Deerhead said:


> Be respectful of your neighbor.  Shoot in another direction.


That what I was thinking. how hard can it be just sit and shoot in one direction or just limit shots so it doesn't fall on his house


----------



## coveyrise (Aug 25, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Dove loads hit my house ever dove season. A lot of those shot are mine too. Never has it hurt a thing around here. I don`t pay it no mind.


What if a child is standing in a yard looking up towards the sky? I was always taught that shooting anywhere towards a house was not tolerated. Shooting towards a person will get your butt kicked.


----------



## coveyrise (Aug 25, 2022)

Jake300win said:


> That what I was thinking. how hard can it be just sit and shoot in one direction or just limit shots so it doesn't fall on his house


Amen!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2022)

coveyrise said:


> What if a child is standing in a yard looking up towards the sky? I was always taught that shooting anywhere towards a house was not tolerated. Shooting towards a person will get your butt kicked.




You`re not shooting on the level or aiming at somebody. You`re shooting at a bird flying overhead and the pellets are arcing back down to the ground.

Have you ever been on a dove shoot and seen houses and buildings off in the distance? Have you ever been on a dove shoot and have shot rain down on you from overhead and bounce off your hat?


----------



## jaydawg (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 26, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re not shooting on the level or aiming at somebody. You`re shooting at a bird flying overhead and the pellets are arcing back down to the ground.
> 
> Have you ever been on a dove shoot and seen houses and buildings off in the distance? Have you ever been on a dove shoot and have shot rain down on you from overhead and bounce off your hat?



We as dove hunters know this but I can see why a non hunting neighbor would not feel safe if shot is hitting his roof.  Just avoid it if possible.


----------



## JRCUEVAS (Aug 26, 2022)

Easy bad boy just a simple question @coveryrise


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 28, 2022)

If anyone here has not had pellets rain down on them you have not dove hunted very much and more than likely have never hunted a public dove shoot!  Wear your glasses and proper PPE if concerned about it.  Shooting pellets into the air is not shooting AT someone either.  There's a difference.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 28, 2022)

I have no problem having shot rain down on me if I am attending a dove shoot.   Happens all the time and that is why I wear shooting glasses at a shoot.   The OP however is talking about a neighbors house and NOT someone who is voluntarily attending the shoot.  BIG difference.


----------



## seaduck (Aug 30, 2022)

I agree that most everyone that’s been on a dove hunt has had shot rain down on them. But again WE are participating in that hunt. Big difference when it’s a neighbor and shot is raining down on their house. Just don’t aim towards their house.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 1, 2022)

People are so far from where we were 20 years ago that I doubt they realize the shot is not hurting anything. The culture has changed.


----------



## Otisman (Sep 2, 2022)

First gun I had pulled on me was because I rained down some pellets on a man’s house. I was about 11 y/o squirrel hunting and he was a crazy old man. Don’t think I’ve sprayed a house since!


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 3, 2022)

Just heard a woman hunting the same field I’m on say something about someone shooting towards her husband’s truck. CRAZY


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 3, 2022)

TurkeyH90 said:


> People are so far from where we were 20 years ago that I doubt they realize the shot is not hurting anything. The culture has changed.


If you aren’t doing anything illegal carry on. Let them call the law. If the man is harassing you, call the law. Illegal to harass a hunter. I used to be of the mindset to just move on and not cause an issue till I understood that if I’m doing nothing wrong it’s not my issue. People move to the country and don’t accept our ways.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2022)

The last poster would probably have a problem with me if I were the neighbor.  Attitudes are generally returned in kind.


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 3, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> The last poster would probably have a problem with me if I were the neighbor.  Attitudes are generally returned in kind.


A ticket for harassment of a hunter usually calms it down


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2022)

There can only be a ticket wherethere is harassment of an illegal nature and that must be proven.  Seems that nobody wants the gubberment till they think the gubberment can be of benefit to them personally.  LOL


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 3, 2022)

Been dealing with a neighbor for years. I didn’t call the gw till he started beating pots together while I was in my deer stand. Different situation but same principle. I made 100% sure I was doing nothing wrong. No subdivisions around me so I wasn’t close to a house. Nothing wrong with hunting inside the law. Hunted a field my grandad had and a subdivision was built next to it. The law was called every year and every year nothing happened.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2022)

You are very correct in all that you posted at #36 but your example is as apples to oranges. In your example you are not shooting onto the property of another.  In the situation under consideration here the hunters are doing that.  A call to the game warden should shut the shoot down, if not then a call to the Sheriff would unless the Sheriff had no concern for the law or re-election.

The poor offended neighbor is probably not a hunter.  Faced with this situation in the place of the neighbor I would probably react differently.  I would have friends on call to cut the birds off from my side and hope that you had enough for us too.  LOL


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2022)

But there would probably be no need for all the drama and such.  See posts # 5 & 6.


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 3, 2022)

Read all of #36. We were raining pellets on the subdivision. Not on on purpose, that’s just how they were flying. The only reason I’m responding is it’s giving me something to do while the birds aren’t flying. I’m assuming you know this is an endless thread. Never a right answer. I’ll never like subdivision yuppies and they’ll never like farm folks. If it’s not pellets raining on their 1/4 acre it’s the smell of cows and chickens or the sound of a Diesel engine before daylight. I see some birds gotta go


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2022)

We only disagree on how much one should be allowed by the law to tweak the nose of a neighbor.  I try to give none and tolerate much until it is forced, then the problems begin.  LOL


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 3, 2022)

I had a neighbor over 1/3 of a mile away from our field complain about pellets hitting his new tin roof.  I mean come on....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 3, 2022)

You don’t wanna let it go the legal route if possible. You won’t like the outcome. You best find a way to remedy it yourself. We all know that it is not physically hurting anything….but that’s besides the point. It technically could. Like stated before, a call to the Sheriffs office for possible property damage, disturbance of the peace will start a paper trail. Calls to DNR for reckless shooting or hunting will add to it. Then when he goes and hires one of them slimy Ambulance chasing attorneys and sues you for giving his cat and dog seizures, roof damage the equivalent to hail damage, it will get expensive. An olive branch and an invite would be the best approach. And then sometimes things just stink. I would find a way to respect his request of not shooting toward his house. That’s a big no no in my book without anyone telling me so.  I try to respect everyone’s private property rights and expect the same from them.


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 3, 2022)

There’s still no right answer to this. I could sell all my shotguns and move to the city and try for yard of the month, but I’m not. I could have a wreck on the way home and die, but I’m still driving and not walking. If, ifs ands and buts were candy and nuts it would be Christmas all year long.


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 3, 2022)

I need to be honest. I’m hunting in a spot where there are no houses for a loooong way. This is a good thread though


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 3, 2022)

“I try to respect everyone’s private property rights and expect the same from them.”
I’m pretty sure that’s the entire conversation. Everyone has the right to do what they want to with their property as long as it’s within the law.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 3, 2022)

I saw a bunch of yankee imports get the Charlotte motor speedway removed from Charlotte and sent to Concord NC over noise . Think about the money and juice NSCAR has…and they lost the battle. Times change and money talks. I hate it, but it’s reality. If you can’t keep it on your property, it’s going to be a problem.

Bunch of Yankees built a subdivision right up the road, their working on shutting down the paper mill over the smell. It’s been there a long long time. They just got it into the court system.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2022)

Wire Nut said:


> “I try to respect everyone’s private property rights and expect the same from them.”
> I’m pretty sure that’s the entire conversation. Everyone has the right to do what they want to with their property as long as it’s within the law.



This, exactly.  Good luck with your birds.  I hope you are covered up.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 23, 2022)

A lot of pheasant hunting land has been lost where I grew up because folks could not keep their shot from hitting the landowners barn, house, cars, or tractors...or worse, livestock...

You own your land, you don't own your neighbor's...keep it inside the fence...

Irrespective of his beliefs, politics, etc. he has a right to not be worried about this on his property...

There is a way to figure it out...


----------

